# Meet Petey At 9 Weeks...



## enezdez (Feb 4, 2021)

Some people here on TPF know I am a Bulldog enthusiast and once Frankie left us way to soon on June 23, 2020...we figured we mourn.

After we grieved we got Petey at 81/2 weeks old, who is a relative of Frankie...all in the same family.

















Cheers,

Enezdez


----------



## nokk (Feb 4, 2021)

he's a cutie!  love the first one.  the light and shadow is pretty cool (i like the bars running across the face), but what i draws me to that one the most is the matte toning and color.  i'm usually not a big fan of the orton effect you have going on in the first (it doesn't bug me too much in that one), but if you like it then go for it.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 4, 2021)

Petey is very cute, wish he were mine. Nice set.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 4, 2021)

Finally some pictures of the baby. Hes a chunk.


----------



## Susan Will (Feb 4, 2021)

Super cute!


----------



## PJM (Feb 4, 2021)

Handsome devil he is.  I like #1.


----------



## Space Face (Feb 5, 2021)

The look on the face is just classic. Cuteness overload.


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 5, 2021)

Lovely little dog.....


----------



## enezdez (Feb 7, 2021)

nokk said:


> he's a cutie!  love the first one.  the light and shadow is pretty cool (i like the bars running across the face), but what i draws me to that one the most is the matte toning and color.  i'm usually not a big fan of the orton effect you have going on in the first (it doesn't bug me too much in that one), but if you like it then go for it.



@nokk Thank you...  



K9Kirk said:


> Petey is very cute, wish he were mine. Nice set.



@K9Kirk Thank you very much, he is a handful either that or I have gotten older than I think...he has me worn out...   lol. 



smoke665 said:


> Finally some pictures of the baby. Hes a chunk.



@smoke665 Yes finally....I like that term "Chunk".....   



Susan Will said:


> Super cute!



@Susan Will Thank you very much!   



PJM said:


> Handsome devil he is.  I like #1.



@PJM Thank you!




Space Face said:


> The look on the face is just classic. Cuteness overload.



@Space Face Thank you very much...



Jeff15 said:


> Lovely little dog.....



@Jeff15 Thank you very much as well....


@Space Face @Jeff15 .... A gift of the glory of the former Empire in which the Sun Would Not Dare Set...personified by the strong character of Sir Winston Churchill during the war....


Thank you all again for welcoming Petey....


----------



## Winona (Feb 9, 2021)

What a cutie!


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 10, 2021)

Awe


----------



## enezdez (Feb 15, 2021)

Winona said:


> What a cutie!



@Winona Thank you!   



jcdeboever said:


> Awe



@jcdeboever Thanks!


----------

